
Wireless Is a Trap - zdw
https://www.benkuhn.net/wireless/
======
Tomte
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23589798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23589798)

172 comments.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
^ Just to be absolutely clear, the link in the parent is a submission of the
exact same article that was posted only ten hours before this one.

We should all leave comments there, not here!

~~~
eveningcoffee
I actually disagree with this. I have noticed that in most cases only the top
comment gets majorities attention.

Commenting under multiple posts allows more diverse discussion.

